# Proyecto "Regulación pase de agua en motor 2t según rpm"



## diegonitro (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola,, bueno ya me presente,, pero de todas formas lo vuelvo a  hacer
me llamo diego , soy de bs.as.  zona oeste, estudie ingeniería en electrónica.

este proyecto trata sobre  activar el pase de agua a una trampa de agua de un motor 2t 700cc de 100hp, a partir de 3500 rpm , mediante una electrovalvula de 12V.

tengo varias formas, pero la que mas me esta gustando
es la de censar las rpm mediante la toma de señal desde los cables de bujía, rectificarla, y luego compararla con otra tensión regulable , mediante un op (741). y así luego activar un tiristor o relee la electrovalvula.


estoy investigando en esta web ,, varios diseños de medidores y limitadores de rmp que me pueden servir,, cuando comience el diseño voy a publicar los resultados..
espero que si a alguien se le ocurre otra idea podamos discutirla.

gracias


----------



## negrito-uox (Dic 22, 2010)

hola lei tu post. vos queres que el "liquido refrigerante" empiese a correr cuando el cigueñal gire a 3mil500 vueltas?


cual es la forma con la cual provocas el moviemiento del liquido?

electrico o mecanico? espero tu respuesta para seguir respondiendote.


----------



## diegonitro (Dic 22, 2010)

Hola,, el liquido es agua y circula solo,, por accion de una turbina que impulsa el jet!
el aparato es un jet ski,, el agua circula *POR* medio de la turbina que impulsa el agua 
no hay motor electroco para tal fin.


----------

